
XkcdReader - hunvreus
http://davidguan.me/xkcdReader/
======
DavidGuan
Github repo here:
[https://github.com/EcutDavid/xkcdReader](https://github.com/EcutDavid/xkcdReader)
will add more features today after work.

------
netgusto
Is there a limit to the infinite scroll ? Images stopped loading after "Play-
By-Play" for me (Chrome 51 OSX)

~~~
DavidGuan
Yeah, just 100 comics currently, will add more today.

------
mchahn
Is this a copyright violation? (just asking)

~~~
DavidGuan
No, they provided the data from their own API.

------
senectus1
no mouse over?!?

thats half the joke!

~~~
DavidGuan
Will add the mouse over, thanks

